# Not able to root Nexus4 using Nexus Root Toolkit



## ndd6892 (Oct 27, 2015)

Dear developers i unlocked my Nexus 4 with wug fresh toolkit successfully but it was unable to root my device as it was having problem pushing root files to my device i am on Android 5.1.1 with build number LMY48T please suggest me the solution so i can root and install recovery on my device with wug fresh toolkit kindly as it is easy way.

Here is the log for same:

Waiting for your device...
Device Detected
Pushing root files to your device...
Pushing "BETA-SuperSU-v2.52.zip" to your device...
adb push "C:\Program Files (x86)\WugFresh Development\Nexus Root Toolkit\data\Root_Files\BETA-SuperSU-v2.52.zip" "/sdcard/!ReadyToFlash/Root_Files/BETA-SuperSU-v2.52.zip"
ERROR: ADB Operation timed out

md5sum.exe "C:\Program Files (x86)\WugFresh Development\Nexus Root Toolkit\data\Root_Files\BETA-SuperSU-v2.52.zip"
\1e61d4691e6aa25ae0ea563b0763155b *C:\\Program Files (x86)\\WugFresh Development\\Nexus Root Toolkit\\data\\Root_Files\\BETA-SuperSU-v2.52.zip
Verifying hash of transferred file...
adb shell /sbin/busybox md5sum "/sdcard/!ReadyToFlash/Root_Files/BETA-SuperSU-v2.52.zip"
md5sum: can't open '/sdcard/!ReadyToFlash/Root_Files/BETA-SuperSU-v2.52.zip': No such file or directory
Mismatch. Retrying push (attempt #1 of 2)...
Pushing "BETA-SuperSU-v2.52.zip" to your device...
adb push "C:\Program Files (x86)\WugFresh Development\Nexus Root Toolkit\data\Root_Files\BETA-SuperSU-v2.52.zip" "/sdcard/!ReadyToFlash/Root_Files/BETA-SuperSU-v2.52.zip"
ERROR: ADB Operation timed out


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Try a different toolkit or method: http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-4/general/index-nexus-4-roms-kernels-mods-guides-t3201708


----------



## Fivinte (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah, I have been doing it with your method and didn't work too... I have digg here and there and I found my way, I'm sure that you find it too


----------

